# Amber Tinct not known to me



## Oldihtractor (Nov 4, 2015)

I have not seen this one in my travels.. Does anyone have info on this one?


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 4, 2015)

one more pic of the base


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 4, 2015)

It's a KO-3. Comes in 3 sizes, the smallest being the rarest. I'm at work so all my books are not with me to tell u more


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 13, 2016)

Ok, back onto this.  These come in Amber and Clear.  1oz, 1/2 oz and 1/4 oz. Price ranges from $75 to $125.  Clear only known in 1/2 oz, and is the rarest fetching $500.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 13, 2016)

What's up Steve? I just thought to check your site out again and I love it. I had major issues in the past 'cause my computer was such an old clunker. I bought a new used one over the summer, only 6 years old.


----------

